# Impressed with raw order



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Miami Raw shipped ground turkey necks on Monday and I just received them at the PNW, still frozen. Impressive. I switched to ground as Bo is not strong enough in his jaws (worried about tooth breaking) and Deja is weaker in her jaws as she is aging.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Raw feeding Miami?

I forgot about them. Thanks!









The #1 Raw Pet Food Supplier


The top raw pet food supplier offering extensive variety of whole cuts, organs, bones, pre-mades & supplements to feed puppies, dogs, and cats a raw meat diet. Single ingredient treats and chews that you can trust. Shop Now!




www.rawfeedingmiami.com


----------



## IdunGSD (Mar 30, 2021)

I was about to order bison tripe and elk tripe from them. Does anybody know if they are good? Also, are the chunks better than ground tripe?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

IdunGSD said:


> I was about to order bison tripe and elk tripe from them. Does anybody know if they are good? Also, are the chunks better than ground tripe?


I cut up the bison tripe myself (getting the entire tripe) in large flaps (maybe 2 lbs) so they have to work on it longer and thus can enjoy it longer.


----------



## IdunGSD (Mar 30, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> I cut up the bison tripe myself (getting the entire tripe) in large flaps (maybe 2 lbs) so they have to work on it longer and thus can enjoy it longer.


Thanks a lot!


----------

